# Guess the song



## RavingRoo (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright so what you do is say a small quote from a song in your post, the person below you has to guess what song it is. 

Please try to be accurate in the lyrics you quote! 

If you dont know it please pass.

So you'd reply to the person above you with a guess while quoting another song. Thus in sewing fun. x3

I shall start 


"When the moon fell in love with the sun, always golden in the sky"


----------



## Kume (Sep 30, 2008)

when the day met the night by panic at the disco!!

Hmm.....


"Im not the one, whos so far away, when I feel the snakebite enter my veins"

Ill give you a cookie if you guess that one, I LOVE that song!!!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

^I have no clue...
"All I wanna do is dance~"


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Sep 30, 2008)

Idk... 
"Can you see what I see.."
My god again? ROFL.


----------



## RavingRoo (Sep 30, 2008)

No idea, Lol.

"It might not be the right time, i might not be the right one. but theres something about us I've got to say"


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

This is going nowhere fast....
"He's just a poor boy from a poor family"


----------



## RavingRoo (Sep 30, 2008)

George strait?

"All aboard! hahahaha.."


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 30, 2008)

well theres a song called easy come easy go so that XD


"everybodies going to the party, have a real good time..... dancing in the desert, blowing up the sunshine.."


----------



## Tycho (Sep 30, 2008)

Bohemian Rhapsody, Queen @ Silibus

Crazy train, Ozzy @ RavingRoo

BYOB, System of a Down @ LonelyFox

"...every time, just like the last... on the ship, tied to the mast..."


----------



## Kume (Sep 30, 2008)

Crazy train, duh!

"Scarecrow, Scarecrow, whats that you popin?"


No one is gonna get that one


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Sep 30, 2008)

A song. (mine was on the fav bands. xD)
Here goes nothin..
"Kickstart My Heart"
Obvious?


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 30, 2008)

mr foxx. oxy cotton, duh

dont know the above


"is it still me that makes you sweat?"


----------



## Kume (Sep 30, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> well theres a song called easy come easy go so that XD
> 
> 
> "everybodies going to the party, have a real good time..... dancing in the desert, blowing up the sunshine.."


 
BYOB system of a down  


how bouts

"Father to your hand, i commend my spirit, father to your hands! Why have you forsaken me?"


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 30, 2008)

idk

"I was a creature before i could stand"


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Sep 30, 2008)

ROFL@LonelyFox (it was the same name as the lyrics I said. xD)
Man I am bad at this game?
"Taste of Her Cherry Chapstick" XDXDXD


----------



## RavingRoo (Sep 30, 2008)

Idk, Lol. 

Ninjad!

"if there was a single day i could live, a single breath i could take. id trade all the others away"


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 30, 2008)

^^ i kissed a girl and i liked it (guy is much better )

idk above

"be my mirror, my sword and shield, my missionaries in a foreign field"


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

o_o?
"I need you while my piano gently weeps, listen to Beethoven~"


----------



## Kume (Sep 30, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> idk
> 
> "I was a creature before i could stand"


 
I! Will remember BEFORE I FORGET!!!


I love slipknot, go ahead and try and stump me


----------



## RavingRoo (Sep 30, 2008)

Lol, idk sili.

"Just a small town girl, living in a lonely world! took the midnight train"


----------



## Tycho (Sep 30, 2008)

This thread is so disorganized.  Horribly, horribly disorganized.


----------



## RavingRoo (Sep 30, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> This thread is so disorganized.  Horribly, horribly disorganized.


I would agree actually.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> This thread is so disorganized. Horribly, horribly disorganized.


Yesh, and your comments help ^_^


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 30, 2008)

RavingRoo said:


> Lol, idk sili.
> 
> "Just a small town girl, living in a lonely world! took the midnight train"




"dont stop believing of course


" someday, love will find you... break those chains that bind you"


----------



## Tycho (Sep 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Yesh, and your comments help ^_^



AS A MATTER OF FACT THEY DO.

Nobody's got mine yet. Ha.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 30, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> "Im not the one, whos so far away, when I feel the snakebite enter my veins"
> 
> Ill give you a cookie if you guess that one, I LOVE that song!!!



Voodoo by Godsmack. YEAH!

'I liked the way we slept on rooftops in the summertime
If we were all marooned again, I'd give my soul to save you'

If you know this song, I fucking love you.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

^[Im terrible at this game]
"You know it smells like shit, god damn, tag team the double header"


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> AS A MATTER OF FACT THEY DO.
> 
> Nobody's got mine yet. Ha.


I know they do XD Theyre funny as hell~


----------



## RavingRoo (Sep 30, 2008)

^ Lol idk

"Were no stranger to love, you know the rules and so do I"

If you dont know that song you fail.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 30, 2008)

^ I agree, you do suck if you don't know it

Rick Astley's: Never Gonna Give You Up


----------



## Kume (Sep 30, 2008)

RavingRoo said:


> ^ Lol idk
> 
> "Were no stranger to love, you know the rules and so do I"
> 
> If you dont know that song you fail.


 
Well I fail then hun :/


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 30, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> Well I fail then hun :/




....... holy.....shit 

ITS RICK ROLL DUDE!!!! *facepalms*


----------



## Kume (Sep 30, 2008)

I dont know what the fuck a rick roll is, i just know my brother says it alot



How bout

"You cannot kill what you did not create"

If you guss that one from that line, I wil love you forever


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 30, 2008)

Can you imagine feelin' all calm then all of the sudden your fingers get numb?
Knees start freezin, what is the season?
where we at? and why we leavin?
Trees are shrinkin', turnin' plants ta roots and roots back inta seeds
And clouds are changin', comin' at me, different directions now I'm freakin'
toe's are rakin', body shakin'
Mane, I thought it was some crack
Called the fire department, told 'em I had a flame upon my back
This shit's crazy, plus enable, raisans dancing on the table
There's the horse, we got a horse, yeah we do and I seen the stable
Quit yo flaugin, I ain't flaugin
Got a beat in who ya talkin to
I'm talkin to you talkin to me
Listenin' cuz I have you and I have to
Be kinda smart to even catch that
I might be trippin' but the pimpin' grippin' gatta spit that
With no expectancy I made a party from a robery
Accidently, kicked then tripped the thief when he had ran by me
Fuck police, we gon' sentence this trick here to LSD
50 shot of purple microdot you will be gone a week


Big part cause non of u will get it XD
Know it and I will love you long time and make u mine XD


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 30, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> I dont know what the fuck a rick roll is, i just know my brother says it alot
> 
> 
> 
> ...





oh yah? is it duality?


----------



## Lukar (Sep 30, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> idk
> 
> "I was a creature before i could stand"



Before I Forget by... Slipknot?



RavingRoo said:


> Lol, idk sili.
> 
> "Just a small town girl, living in a lonely world! took the midnight train"



Don't Stop Believin' by Journey. ^^



LonelyFox said:


> "dont stop believing of course
> 
> 
> " someday, love will find you... break those chains that bind you"



Separate Ways (Worlds Apart) by Journey.

"Don't hold me up now, I can stand my own ground, I don't need your help now, you will let me down"


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 30, 2008)

I have no clue, so
Thriller - Micheal Jackson?!
(I know it's wrong)

I like, I like suicide mixed with Jesus Christ, yeah
I like, I like Jesus Christ mixed with suicide, yeah
I am, I am genocide mixed with Turkish lies, yeah
I like, I like Jesus Christ mixed with suicide, yeah


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 30, 2008)

Can nobody guess mine? lol


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 30, 2008)

Is it Rage Against the Machine?
Day Alwayz put doze lyirkz lik dis!
And guess mine, damn you >:


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

^ I never know this "hip" music... dem teenagers dese dayz 

"listen to me now, I need to let you know. you don't have to go it alone"

no one ever knows my taste in music -.-'''


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 30, 2008)

XD NO ONE COULD GUESS MY SONG!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 30, 2008)

Dunno, Stain. Here's one.

"....Keeps on turnin'"

You should get this if you listen to awesome music.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

let me guess... something to do with metal/screamo/screaming in every song? 

if so, I must really have a bad choice in your eyes xD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

"Last call for alcohol, so finish your whiskey or beer"


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 30, 2008)

CLOSING TIME MOFO

Haha, no. Band that had a great run in the 70's/80's.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

deora ar mo chroi

ah fuck it... like anyone knows T_T it's enya... ENYA dammit!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 30, 2008)

Hell yea ENYA.
...Someone guess mine. T.T


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

"I give my life~ Not for honor, but for you~ "


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> "I give my life~ Not for honor, but for you~ "



snake eater theme song

and sorry shenzi, dunno yours


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll just say it. Wheel In The Sky by muthaf*ckin Journey.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

"
Drawn in by an unseen cold hand,I pass even time as it flows to eternity.As your eyes look away into the hazy distance,what is revealed to them, I cannot see.As the moonlight shines on my bitter cold fingers.Frozen tears of mine begin to flow anew.I look at the sky. That distant far off dream,it always has me in its view.Unafraid, I reach my hand into the darkness.I am at the point of no return.If I truly realize the person I am,hidden away inside my deepest memories.I still want to believe that you will return to me.Until you are with me, together in this place.I still want to feel until the end of time.The gentle loving touch of your hands on my face.Trapped inside this cage made of glass,hurt feelings held captive in the cold and icy night.From far beyond the infinite dark.There must always be a ray of light.I know that your eternal shining lightwill embrace me in the warmth of infinity.While trying to run from the pain of reality,I'm losing sight of what is so important to me.I still want to believe that you will return to me.Until you are with me, together in this place.I still want to feel until the end of time.The gentle loving touch of your hands on my face.Drawn in by an unseen cold hand,I pass even time as it flows to eternity.As your eyes look away into the hazy distance,what is revealed to them, I cannot see.What is revealed to them, I cannot see."


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 30, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I'll just say it. Wheel In The Sky by muthaf*ckin Journey.


ah journey =D

how bout this:

and anytime you feel the pain, hey **** refrain, don't carry the world upon your shoulders 

I love that song ^.^


----------



## Lukar (Sep 30, 2008)

MUA, HAHAHA. Nobody can guess mine. <3

Hint: The song was originally titled Diaspora.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 30, 2008)

'Kay, mine was Exploding/Reloading - Scars on Broadway.

Here's another.:

"I don't know what they're talking about
I'm making my own decisions
This thing that I found ain't gonna bring me down
I'm like a junkie without an addiction

Mama don't cry I just wanna stay high
I like playing with danger and fear
Everybody's walkin' but nobody's talkin'
It looks a lot better from here

All my life I've been over the top
I don't know what I'm doing all I know is I don't wanna stop
All fired up, I'm gonna go 'til I drop
You're either in or in the way, don't make me I don't wanna stop

Why don't they ever listen to me
It's just a one way conversation
Nothing they say is gonna set me free
Don't need no mental masturbation

Too many religions but only one god
I don't need another saviour
Don't try to change my mind
You know I'm one of a kind
Ain't gonna change my bad behaviour

All my life I've been over the top
I don't know what I'm doing all I know is I don't wanna stop
All fired up, I'm gonna go 'til I drop
You're either in or in the way, don't make me I don't wanna stop
All my life I've been over the top
I don't know what I'm doing all I know is I don't wanna stop
All fired up, I'm gonna go 'til I drop
You're either in or in the way, don't make me I don't wanna stop"


----------



## RavingRoo (Sep 30, 2008)

^No freeking idea

"Ooo, you touched my tra la la. Mmm, my ding ding dong."


----------



## valkura (Oct 1, 2008)

RavingRoo said:


> ^No freeking idea
> 
> "Ooo, you touched my tra la la. Mmm, my ding ding dong."



Hell if I remember what that song is called, but isn't it Gunther?

StainMcGorver: Ozzy!  Is it called I Don't Wanna Stop?

Edit - whoops, I'm supposed to put one.

"Don't waste your time on coffins today."


----------



## bane233 (Oct 1, 2008)

Can't you feel my heart beat fast, I want this to last.
Need you by my side.
Cause everytime we touch, I feel this static.
And everytime we kiss, I reach for the sky.
Can't you hear my heart beat so.
I can't let you go.
Want you in my life.

Your arms are my castle, your heart is my sky.
They wipe away tears that I cry.
The good and the bad times, we've been through them all.
You make me rise when I fall.

Cause everytime we touch, I get this feeling.
And everytime we kiss I swear I could fly.
Can't you feel my heart beat fast, I want this to last.
Need you by my side.


----------



## valkura (Oct 1, 2008)

>.>  It's Cascada, Everytime We Touch.

Let me repeat: "Don't waste your time on coffins today."

Edit - also, stay tuned for a list of all the unanswered lyrics in this thread, provided to you by MY BOUNDLESS BOREDOM.

Edit 2 - IT IS HERE.  I think I got everything and didn't miss any answers... feel free to laugh and point if I messed anything up. 

OK.  First, the ones I knew, then the ones I didn't.



Mr_foxx said:


> BYOB system of a down
> "Father to your hand, i commend my spirit, father to your hands! Why have you forsaken me?"


SOAD - Chop Suey!


LonelyFox said:


> "is it still me that makes you sweat?"


Panic - Lying Is the Most Fun A Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off


Lukar said:


> "Don't hold me up now, I can stand my own ground, I don't need your help now, you will let me down"


Rise Against - Prayer of the Refugee


RavingRoo said:


> "if there was a single day i could live, a single breath i could take. id trade all the others away"





LonelyFox said:


> "be my mirror, my sword and shield, my missionaries in a foreign field"





Silibus said:


> "I need you while my piano gently weeps, listen to Beethoven~"





Magikian said:


> 'I liked the way we slept on rooftops in the summertime
> If we were all marooned again, I'd give my soul to save you'





Silibus said:


> ^[Im terrible at this game]"You know it smells like shit, god damn, tag team the double header"





Hackfox said:


> Long ass quote, click the arrow next to the name





NekoFox08 said:


> "listen to me now, I need to let you know. you don't have to go it alone"





Silibus said:


> Long ass quote, click the arrow next to the name





NekoFox08 said:


> and anytime you feel the pain, hey **** refrain, don't carry the world upon your shoulders


Note:I felt like an idiot when I looked this one up.


----------



## RavingRoo (Oct 1, 2008)

valkura said:


> Hell if I remember what that song is called, but isn't it Gunther?
> 
> StainMcGorver: Ozzy!  Is it called I Don't Wanna Stop?
> 
> ...


Aye, gunther. The ding dong song :3


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2008)

Valkura said:
			
		

> "Don't waste your time on coffins today."


Serj - Empty Walls



Silibus said:


> ^[Im terrible at this game]
> "You know it smells like shit, god damn, tag team the double header"


This would be by ye ole Offspring and the track is titled Original Prankster.  "SON OF SAM, FIRE ONLY MAKES IT BETTER" I think is the next lyric.

Oh Yoshimi
    They don't believe me
    But you won't let those
    Robots defeat me
    Oh Yoshimi
    They don't believe me
    But you won't let those
    Robots eat me


There ya go, have fun.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

Impress me


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2008)

Is that Do Rae Mi from sound of music?!  All I can really see if the notes going up and then dropping down a bit and going up.  Humming the tune I'm not really sure still.

Now part of me wants to say Indiana Jones theme XD

Third guess, a song from the Legend of Zelda lol.

Please tell me so I can get back to work XD.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

Star Wolf


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh shi- edited for epic fail


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2008)

After listening I can see that easy.  Only ever played Star Fox 64 a bit.


----------



## RavingRoo (Oct 1, 2008)

"the battle raged on and on, fueled by the venom of hatred for man. Consistently without the eyes to see, for those who revel in sewer equally. bleed and transparency of the future seal" 


Mmmm


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2008)

RavingRoo said:


> "the battle raged on and on, fueled by the venom of hatred for man. Consistently without the eyes to see, for those who revel in sewer equally. bleed and transparency of the future seal"
> 
> 
> Mmmm



Progenies Of The Great Apocalypse by Dimmu Borgir (thanks /mu/)

another from me

it takes the weight out of this
it takes the weight out of-
trickling the ticking of this
grandfather clock
the opposition
can't feel the tentacle reach
suction cup the numb arms of
the elderly


----------



## Bone-head (Oct 1, 2008)

Try to guess mine:

"Enemy take one good look at me! Think again of what you will always be! Tainted flesh, polluted soul! Throw a punch, shards bleed on the floor! Tearing me apart, I don't care anymore!"


----------



## Magikian (Oct 1, 2008)

Don't know, Bone-Head...

'Nlelith is a prophet, from the prophet came the king, from the king came the pauper, from the pauper came the swing, from the swing came creation, from creation came love, you don't know what this love is all about.'


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 1, 2008)

No clue. Hint?

"We are the ones that want to play, always want to go but you never want to stay/We are the ones that want to choose, always want to play but you never want to lose..."


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 1, 2008)

^Aerials - System of a Down.  I love that God damn album.

Here's one.


> There's something wrong with me
> There's something wrong with you
> There's something wrong with me
> I hope your stepson doesn't eat the fish
> ...



The entire song.


----------



## Magikian (Oct 1, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> No clue. Hint?



'Praise the lord and pass the ammunition, praise praise the lord and pass the ammunition.'


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 1, 2008)

^Praise the Lord and Pass the Ammunition - Serj Tankian

And Bone-Head's is Children of Bodom -Are You Dead Yet?


----------



## Kyra (Oct 1, 2008)

I met this little girlie, her hair was kind of curly 
Went to her house to bust her out, I had to leave real early 
These girls are really sleazy, all they just say is please me 
Or spend some time and rock a rhyme, I said it's not that easy


----------



## valkura (Oct 1, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Here's one.
> 
> 
> The entire song.


SOAD - This Cocaine Makes Me Feel Like I'm On This Song


----------



## pheonix (Oct 1, 2008)

here's one "the piano sounds like a carnival and the microphone smells like beer" if someone can't get this right then my music is to old.


----------



## valkura (Oct 1, 2008)

pheonix said:


> here's one "the piano sounds like a carnival and the microphone smells like beer" if someone can't get this right then my music is to old.



Isn't that Billy Joel, Piano Man?


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 1, 2008)

> Isn't that Billy Joel, Piano Man?



I'm sure of it!.... We win


----------



## Lukar (Oct 1, 2008)

valkura said:


> Rise Against - Prayer of the Refugee



Damn you. xD

_No mommy, don't do it again! Don't do it again! I'll be a good boy! I'll be a good boy! I promise! No mommy, don't hit me, you're hurting me, AGH! Why'd you have to be such a b*tch! Why don't you, why don't you f*ck off and die? Why can't you just f*ck off and die? Why can't you just leave here and die? Never stick your hand in my face again b*tch... F*CK YOU!!! I don't need this sh*t! You stupid sadistic abusive f*cking whore! Would you like to see how it feels mommy? Here it comes, get ready to die!_


----------



## valkura (Oct 1, 2008)

Disturbed - Down With the Sickness.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 1, 2008)

valkura said:


> Isn't that Billy Joel, Piano Man?



your right! how about this, "sometimes I feel like I don't have a partner sometimes I feel like my only friend is the city I live in the city of angel lonely as I am together we cry"


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 1, 2008)

Easy 
Red Hot Chili Peppers - City Of Angels



How about this...

When you want it
It goes away too fast
When you hate it
It always seems to last
But just remember when you think
Youre free
The crack inside your fucking heart is me


----------



## Tycho (Oct 1, 2008)

Marilyn Manson - The Speed of Pain


----------



## pheonix (Oct 1, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> Easy
> Red Hot Chili Peppers - City Of Angels




that was a little to easy how about this. "Cause your gonna go to the record store and your gonna give them all your money radio plays what they want you to hear tell me it's cool I just don't believe it"


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm not gonna say because I had to cheat on that one (But I'm assuming ppl have been cheatin all day)


But I will say that that fish Was REEL big


----------



## pheonix (Oct 1, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> I'm not gonna say because I had to cheat on that one (But I'm assuming ppl have been cheatin all day)
> 
> 
> But I will say that that fish Was REEL big



You would've never got it without cheating.lol


----------



## Tycho (Oct 1, 2008)

pheonix said:


> that was a little to easy how about this. "Cause your gonna go to the record store and your gonna give them all your money radio plays what they want you to hear tell me it's cool I just don't believe it"



I SWEAR I have heard that before.


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 1, 2008)

pheonix said:


> You would've never got it without cheating.lol




I actually listen to them quite a bit.... So  I may have eventually got it, but it didnt jump out at me


----------



## valkura (Oct 1, 2008)

Isn't the RHCP song called Under The Bridge? :|


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2008)

HumanLombax said:


> I'm not gonna say because I had to cheat on that one (But I'm assuming ppl have been cheatin all day)
> 
> 
> But I will say that that fish Was REEL big



Reel Big Fish, sell out?

"They say a watched pot won't ever boil, 
you can't raise a baby on motor oil, 
just like a seed down in the soil 
you gotta give it time."

Godly lyrics right there for a amazing song.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 1, 2008)

Sounds like something Dylan would write.  Maybe Cat Stevens, I dunno.


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2008)

Kyra said:


> I met this little girlie, her hair was kind of curly
> Went to her house to bust her out, I had to leave real early
> These girls are really sleazy, all they just say is please me
> Or spend some time and rock a rhyme, I said it's not that easy



It's Tricky, Run DMC


To answer that one.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't know the song Takumi 

Here's one...

No mercy for what we are doing
No thought to even what we have done
We don't need to feel the sorrow
No remorse for the helpless one


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

"I'll find you somewhere... show you how much I care..."


----------



## hillbilly guy (Oct 1, 2008)

yea i have know idea but i want to play so hears mine 


We're the first ones to starve, we're the first ones to die 
The first ones in line for that pie-in-the-sky


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> "I'll find you somewhere... show you how much I care..."




Know that there is no escape from my "Snow Brigade"

That would be the Danish band Mew.

+1 Takumi point.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Know that there is no escape from my "Snow Brigade"
> 
> That would be the Danish band Mew.
> 
> +1 Takumi point.



Nice n_n

"So many things to tell her, but how to make her see..."


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 1, 2008)

Why are you inside my house? 
You're Just my Fuckin' Mail Man

NAME that song ^_^


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Nice n_n
> 
> "So many things to tell her, but how to make her see..."



Can You Feel the Love Tonight, Elton John and in The Lion King ^__^


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Can You Feel the Love Tonight, Elton John and in The Lion King ^__^



Woow! :3 *claps* You're rockin! n_n

"Here I goooo! Scream my lungs out and-"

Hopefully that makes it a little harder... hehe


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 1, 2008)

"Heaven's gates won't open up for me, on these broken wings I'm falling"


----------



## Lukar (Oct 1, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> "Heaven's gates won't open up for me, on these broken wings I'm falling"



Dammit! I know that it's by Nickelback, but I can't remember what song it is... >.<

_How can I decide whatâ€™s right when youâ€™re clouding up my mind
I canâ€™t win your losing fight all the time
How can I ever own whatâ€™s mine when youâ€™re always taking sides
But you wonâ€™t take away my pride, no not this time
Not this time

How did we get here
When I used to know you so well
But how did we get here
I think I know

The truth is hiding in your eyes and it's hanging on your tongue
Just boiling in my blood but you think that I can't see
What kind of man that you are, if youâ€™re a man at all
Well I will figure this one out on my own

Iâ€™m screaming I love you so
My thoughts you canâ€™t decode

How did we get here
When I used to know you so well
But how did we get here
I think I know

Do you see what weâ€™ve done
Weâ€™re gonna make such fools of ourselves
Do you see what weâ€™ve done
Weâ€™re gonna make such fools of ourselves

How did we get here
When I used to know you so well
Yeah
Yeah
But how did we get here
When I used to know you so well

I think I know
I think I know

There is something
I see in you
It might kill me
I want it to be true_

Might as well post the whole dang song, since the song was released just today, and probably isn't well-known here on the forums yet. ^^


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 1, 2008)

"because we hunt you down WITHOUT MERCY! We hunt you down all nightmare long!"


----------



## Lukar (Oct 1, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> "because we hunt you down WITHOUT MERCY! We hunt you down all nightmare long!"



All Nightmare Long by Metallica. ^^ Death Magnetic ftw.


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 1, 2008)

Lukar said:


> All Nightmare Long by Metallica. ^^ Death Magnetic ftw.



you sir are full of win


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Woow! :3 *claps* You're rockin! n_n
> 
> "Here I goooo! Scream my lungs out and-"
> 
> Hopefully that makes it a little harder... hehe



Had to look it up, wouldn't of got it.  Don't listen to them.

And lol at Metallica's new album.  It is getting shit on by real Metallica and metal fans.


----------



## RavingRoo (Oct 1, 2008)

"Here i lie, staring at, clouds and shapes of dogs and cats. I hear a woman start to yell "Oh dear god, i think he fell." "


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 1, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Had to look it up, wouldn't of got it.  Don't listen to them.
> 
> And lol at Metallica's new album.  It is getting shit on by real Metallica and metal fans.



but its AWESOME my father, who was a serious fan of all the great bands in the 80's, thinks its amazing. he has every album and lots of vids from Metallica, AC/DC, Iron Maiden, and so many others D:


----------



## Lukar (Oct 1, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> you sir are full of win



YAYZZZZZ *Hugs*

_We're gonna breakout, let the party start
We're gonna stay out, gonna break some hearts
We're gonna dance 'till the dance floor falls apart
O-Oh, all over again
We're gonna wake up everyone we know
We're gonna have some fun, gonna lose control
It feels so good
To let go-o-o_


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm going to stay out of a music debate for metal, seeing as the only band I've ever liked in the genre is Iron Maiden, but AC/DC is pretty overrated for the time and the newer Metallica is.


----------



## RavingRoo (Oct 1, 2008)

^ No idea. Lol

"Intergalactic planetary, planetary intergalactic. Another dimension, another dimension.."


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2008)

RavingRoo said:


> ^ No idea. Lol
> 
> "Intergalactic planetary, planetary intergalactic. Another dimension, another dimension.."



Beastie Boys - Intergalactic

"the icicles chime
fingerings lost
in the motions of our hands
sit just as you are 

lost in the crime 
carry the choir
age and peel 

after the quiet bleeds
peel and age
familiar peace 
in the pain"


----------



## valkura (Oct 2, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Woow! :3 *claps* You're rockin! n_n
> 
> "Here I goooo! Scream my lungs out and-"
> 
> Hopefully that makes it a little harder... hehe



Yellowcard - Only One.


----------



## Kume (Oct 2, 2008)

" And i heard, as it were. The noise of thunder. One of the four beast sang,Come and see and I saw. And behold, a white horse"


----------



## Takun (Oct 2, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> "Heaven's gates won't open up for me, on these broken wings I'm falling"



Ashamed to realize I know this, but "This is How You Remind Me" - Nickleback


----------



## bozzles (Oct 2, 2008)

"Pan-da pan-da panda pan-da pan... pan-da"


----------



## valkura (Oct 2, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Ashamed to realize I know this, but "This is How You Remind Me" - Nickleback



NO.  BAD TAKUMI.

It's Saving Me.

(Well, Savin' Me it appears they officially titled it. :| )


----------



## Takun (Oct 2, 2008)

valkura said:


> NO.  BAD TAKUMI.
> 
> It's Saving Me.
> 
> (Well, Savin' Me it appears they officially titled it. :| )




Well when your songs are _proven _to have completely copied sounds, you get mixed up.

"Prison gates won't open up for me
On these hands and knees I'm crawlin'
Oh, I reach for you
Well I'm terrified of these four walls
These iron bars can't hold my soul in
All I need is you
Come please I'm callin'
And oh I scream for you
Hurry I'm fallin', I'm fallin'"

"Never made it as a wise man
I couldn't cut it as a poor man stealing
Tired of living like a blind man
I'm sick of sight without a sense of feeling
And this is how you remind me
This is how you remind me
Of what I really am
This is how you remind me
Of what I really am"



Can even swap in lyrics effortlessly xD


*runs off to shoot himself for looking up Nickleback lyrics"


----------



## Magikian (Oct 2, 2008)

"There were drums and guns and guns and drums, haroo haroo"


----------



## Takun (Oct 2, 2008)

Magikian said:


> "There were drums and guns and guns and drums, haroo haroo"



Johnny We Hardly Knew Ya done by.... a lot since it's a popular Irish Song, but the only copy I have is by Dropkick Murphys.


----------



## Molotov (Oct 2, 2008)

"_But there I was
I was taken to a place
The hall of the mountain kings
I stood high on the mountain tops_"

Couldn't guess the one two posts earlier, but meh, this should be an easy one here.


----------



## Takun (Oct 2, 2008)

Molotov said:


> "_But there I was
> I was taken to a place
> The hall of the mountain kings
> I stood high on the mountain tops_"
> ...



A case of I know this and it's on the tip of my tongue, but I can't recall =C

Oh well, I'll let others answer XD


----------



## Bone-head (Oct 2, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> ^Praise the Lord and Pass the Ammunition - Serj Tankian
> 
> And Bone-Head's is Children of Bodom -Are You Dead Yet?


 
Aha! Someone finally got it, damn... thought I was the only metal-head here for a second. Well, on to my next one, try to guess dis'un! This next one is a bit of a change in pace of the normal metal and hard rock I listen to... so that'll be your only clue!

"I don't want to waste my time, become another causualty of society! I'll never fall in line, become another victim of conformity! Back down!"


----------



## Key Key (Oct 2, 2008)

Sum 41, Fat Lip?

"Or maybe I'm hallucinating, hyperventilating
 Letting this big-toed bald man sitting here tell me about the sky"


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 2, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> No mercy for what we are doing
> No thought to even what we have done
> We don't need to feel the sorrow
> No remorse for the helpless one


Still a page and no one has guessed.
And I'll give a hint.
What's on Stain's t-shirt?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 2, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Still a page and no one has guessed.
> And I'll give a hint.
> What's on Stain's t-shirt?



If that's "Of Wolf And Man" by Metallica then I hate you.

And apparently the one I posted is too obscure for you people.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> If that's "Of Wolf And Man" by Metallica then I hate you.


It's not, but it's from Metallica, tho


----------



## Tycho (Oct 2, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> It's not, but it's from Metallica, tho



What album?  Or would that give it away?


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> What album?  Or would that give it away?


Kill 'em All


----------



## Tycho (Oct 2, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Kill 'em All



Oh for fuck's sake, now it's just absurdly obvious.  No Remorse.

I had to listen to my Metallica MP3s to figure it out, which is really sad.

I like Metal Militia and Whiplash better anyway.


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 2, 2008)

Crawl from the wreckage one more time 
Horrific memory twists the mind 
Dark, rugged, cold and hard to turn 
Path of destruction, feel it burn 
Still life 
Incarnation 
Still life 
Infamy​


----------



## hillbilly guy (Oct 2, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> Crawl from the wreckage one more time
> 
> Horrific memory twists the mind
> Dark, rugged, cold and hard to turn
> ...


 
all nightmare- metallica

how bout this one 

And how can we win,
When fools can be kings,
Don't waste your time,
Or time will waste you


----------



## Takun (Oct 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> If that's "Of Wolf And Man" by Metallica then I hate you.
> 
> And apparently the one I posted is too obscure for you people.



Yeah I had to look it up.  Mine go unanswered as well, even though I pick Grammy nominated and winning artists.  Ah well.

"People say that you'll die faster than without water
but we know it's just a lie, scare your son, scare your daughter 
now here's the sun, it's alright! now here's the moon, it's alright! 
now here's the sun, it's alright! now here's the moon, it's alright! 
but every time you close your eyes, lies!"


----------



## Bone-head (Oct 3, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> all nightmare- metallica
> 
> how bout this one
> 
> ...


 
Knights of Cydonia by Muse.


----------



## Althea (Oct 3, 2008)

"And I'd give up forever to touch you
'Cause I know that you feel me somehow
You're the closest to heaven that I'll ever be
And I don't want to go home right now"

^^


----------



## Bone-head (Oct 3, 2008)

Try this one out for size.

"You think I'm sexy and your right, come a little closer, I won't bite. I see the love that's in your eyes, between my legs you'll find a prize. I am what your dreaming of, for I am-------."

That's all you get, silly song, but it makes me giggle.


----------



## valkura (Oct 3, 2008)

Althea said:


> "And I'd give up forever to touch you
> 'Cause I know that you feel me somehow
> You're the closest to heaven that I'll ever be
> And I don't want to go home right now"
> ...



Goo Goo Dolls - Iris.


----------



## Althea (Oct 3, 2008)

Bone-head said:


> Try this one out for size.
> 
> "You think I'm sexy and your right, come a little closer, I won't bite. I see the love that's in your eyes, between my legs you'll find a prize. I am what your dreaming of, for I am-------."
> 
> That's all you get, silly song, but it makes me giggle.



Carlos, Man Of Love Lyrics ^^ by Rodney Carrington


----------



## Bone-head (Oct 3, 2008)

Ack! You actually knew that one!? Well fine, try this one then!

"I'm dizzy, but stable, forget about T.V. I havn't got cable! Hey! Love is chemical! Hey! Love is a chemical! Burn!"


----------



## Molotov (Oct 3, 2008)

Guess no one else got it. "Spill the Wine" by War, was what I posted. 
Skipping the one above.


"_Reach out to me, for satisfaction
Call my name, for quick reaction._"


----------



## Azure (Oct 3, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Bohemian Rhapsody, Queen @ Silibus
> 
> Crazy train, Ozzy @ RavingRoo
> 
> ...


Dude, it's that song from fucking Trainspotting!!!  Golden Brown, right?  I swear it is.  Don't know who the fuck the artist is.  Great heroin song.  Here's one for ya'll

"      When a Man Lies He Murders 
     Some Part of the World 
     These Are the Pale Deaths Which 
     Men Miscall Their Lives 
     All this I Cannot Bear 
     to Witness Any Longer 
     Cannot the Kingdom of Salvation 
     Take Me Home"

It's painfully easy.

EDIT:  The above song, Hold On, Im Coming. ray Charles  is da shizz. You have awesome music taste dude, so few people listen to the classics anymore.  Music is dying, slowly, but surely.

EDIT EDIT:  Sam and Dave, Ray Charles just covered it.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 3, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Dude, it's that song from fucking Trainspotting!!!  Golden Brown, right?  I swear it is.  Don't know who the fuck the artist is.  Great heroin song.



Golden Brown, by The Stranglers.  Close enough, you win a cookie.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Oct 3, 2008)

Bone-head said:


> Knights of Cydonia by Muse.


yep


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmm..
"I Gave you life------I'm still a rock star"
(- means separation between sections of song)


----------



## Lukar (Oct 3, 2008)

---Guilmon--- said:


> Hmm..
> "I Gave you life------I'm still a rock star"
> (- means separation between sections of song)



So What by Pink. ^^ I love that song. Have you seen her performance of it at the VMA's? IT WAS AWESOME.

_I fall asleep by the telephone
It's 2 O'clock and I'm waiting up alone
Tell me where have you been?
I found a note with another name
You blow a kiss, but it just don't feel the same
Cause I can feel that you're gone

I can't bite my tongue forever
While you try to play it cool
You can hide behind your stories
But don't take me for a fool

You can tell me that there's nobody else
You can tell me that you're home by yourself
You can look into my eyes and pretend all you want
But I know
Your love is just a lie 
It's nothing but a lie 

You look so innocent
But the guilt in your voice gives you away
Yeah you know what I mean
How does it feel when you kiss when you know that i trust you
And do you think about me when he fucks you?
Could you be more obscene?

So don't try to say you're sorry
Or try to make it right
Don't waste your breath because it's too late, it's too late.

You can tell me that there's nobody else

You can tell me that you're home by yourself
You can look into my eyes and pretend all you want
But I know, I know,
Your love is just a lie 
It's nothing but a lie 
You're nothing but a lie

You can tell me that there's nobody else
You can tell me that you're home by yourself
You can look into my eyes and pretend all you want
But I know, I know
Your love is just a lie 
I know you're nothing but a lie
Your love is just a lie_


----------



## Takun (Oct 3, 2008)

Some songs in this thread remind me that I haven't listened to the radio really in two years or so.


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Oct 3, 2008)

Ugh Lukar >_>
How'd u know?


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 3, 2008)

i hear you breathe so far from here
i feel your touch so close and real
and i know my church is not of silver and gold
its glory lies beyond judgement of souls
the commandments are of consolation and warmth


----------



## Kume (Oct 3, 2008)

:/ I dunno


I heard, as it where, the noise of thunder. One of the four beast sang, come and see. And I saw. And behold, a white horse.


Thats the opening line to a VERY good song, PLEASE SOMEONE GUESS IT!!!


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 3, 2008)

Cant


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm gonna pass on yours^

"I've got wiring loose inside my head
I've got books that I've never ever read
I've got secrets in my garden shed
I've got a scar where all my urges bled
I've got people underneath my bed
I've got a place where all my dreams are dead
Swim with me into your blackest eyes"


----------



## Lukar (Oct 3, 2008)

---Guilmon--- said:


> Ugh Lukar >_>
> How'd u know?



You'd be surprised at all of the meant-for-girls music I listen to. xD


----------



## Kume (Oct 3, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> :/ I dunno
> 
> 
> I heard, as it where, the noise of thunder. One of the four beast sang, come and see. And I saw. And behold, a white horse.
> ...


 

Oh my god people, do you not listen to Johny Cash?!?!


----------



## Molotov (Oct 4, 2008)

@DemonOfTheFall19: That would be "Blackest Eyes" by Porcupine Tree, I do believe so, heh.


Okay, here's another from me.

"_Lettin' this soul fire be your first prior
But don't let the kick drum stub your big toe
See that the three will be your thread
But like my man Chuck D said, 'What a brother know'_"


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 4, 2008)

^Pass D:

EDIT: Mine was Godsmack - Stress.
Here's a better one:
"Lie, lie to my face
Tell me it ain't no thing
That's what I wanna hear

Take, your lie to the grave
That's what an old friend told me
Look what it did for him

The truth hurts so bad, wouldn't you say?
So why tell it?
If ignorance is bliss, then I'm in
Heaven now

Run, you'll never escape
You see, you'll go nowhere
Based on who you appear

Broke, played your ace
Turn into sweet no-things
Kiss you goodbye

The truth hurts so bad, wouldn't you say?
So why tell it?
If ignorance is bliss, then I'm in
Heaven now

Keep going over and over again
The never ending places I've never been
No one is catching on
Callin' my bluff
The devil made me holier than I've ever been

What'd you do?
Say it with a smile, boy
Making us all forget

What'd you do?
Say it with a smile, boy
Making us all forget

Making us all forget
Making us all forget"


----------



## Kume (Oct 4, 2008)

I dunno...



FOR GOD SAKES, MINE IS WHEN THE MAN COMES AROUND, JOHNY CASH!!!


It saddens me to think no one knew that one.....


----------



## Takun (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry, I wasn't online.  Though I don't listen to Cash, not my style really.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 4, 2008)

No one wants to guess my song, eh?


----------



## Molotov (Oct 5, 2008)

@StainMcGorver: ...I just realized those lyrics by examing them more carefully. "3's & 7's" by Queens of the Stone Age.

Still waiting to see if anyone can guess the lyrics I posted before going through with another set.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 5, 2008)

^Correct


----------



## Azure (Oct 5, 2008)

Molotov said:


> @DemonOfTheFall19: That would be "Blackest Eyes" by Porcupine Tree, I do believe so, heh.
> 
> 
> Okay, here's another from me.
> ...




Flock to the preacher called Pos 
Let him be the stir to the style of your stew 
Sit while the kid of the Plug form aroma 
Then grab a Daisy to sip your favorite brew 

Yeah, dats sum De La Soul baby.  Plug Tunin'.

Now for some hard stuff.
_
"Hatred runs through me marrow deep 
I long to tear your eyes out in your sleep 
This passion can lead to evil crimes 
Do I kill you or do I choose to die?"_


----------

